# ITYWLTMT's Tchaikovsky Festival



## itywltmt

On my regular blog, I have put together a three-week series on the Tchaikovsky's Symphonies 4 to 6, featuring the "definitive" recordings by Evgenii Mravinsky and the Leningrad Philharmonic.


Installment No. 1: Tchaikovsky's _Fourth_, _The Tempest_ and "music about storms" - http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/05/podcast-6-tcahikovsky-festival-part-one.html

Installment No. 2: Tchaikovsky;s _Fifth_, _Hamlet_, and a selection from the _Manfred Symphony_ - http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/05/podcast-7-tcahikovsky-festival-part-two.html

Installment No. 3: Tchaikovsky's _Pathétique_, _Romeo and Juliet_ and "music about Romeo and Juliet" - http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/05/podcast-8-tchaikovsky-festival-part-3.html

Other related posts:


Guido Cantelli's set of the Tchaikovsky symphonies - http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/05/guido-cantellis-tchaikovsky-set.html
Tchaikovsky's E-Flat Symphony - http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/05/is-there-tchaikovsky-seventh-symphony.html

Please enjoy... And let me know what you think!


----------



## Jobe

Some of my favourite symphonies of all time, especially 5.


----------



## Polednice

"selection" from the Manfred symphony?!?! It's the best one!!


----------

